# My Piranhas are Flashing



## tshep190 (Feb 14, 2008)

My piranhas are swimming up to a fake skull in my tank and rubbing there bodies and tails across it, i was told this could be a sign of a health problem or maybe just a territorial thing, so my question is if this is a sign of a health problem then what is the problem and how can i fix it? My nitrite and nitrate pH and hard water reading are all in the normal ranges.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Flashing is normal-

Alot of flashing is not a good sign though....If it's moderate-Then there isn't much to worry about....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i think lashing is a territorial/the boss thing but thats just me ive had a whole lot of piranhas flash off of heaters and decorations and none ever were sick or died i also think that alot of my piranhas over the last 5 years have always gone to the top of the tank and came back down to the bottom and release bubbles i heard some peoples opinions about swim bladders and stuff but my caribas do this every day and my water is perfectly fine parm wise so i also think this is a behavior territory thing jmt


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tshep190 said:


> My piranhas are swimming up to a fake skull in my tank and rubbing there bodies and tails across it, i was told this could be a sign of a health problem or maybe just a territorial thing, so my question is if this is a sign of a health problem then what is the problem and how can i fix it? My nitrite and nitrate pH and hard water reading are all in the normal ranges.


Flashing is normal as said above and if they are focusing on the skull then it's something about that decoration that's making them do it. If they are flashing cause a health problem then they will do it all over the tank and not just one spot.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Was the tank cycled before introducing the fish ? Are these new purchases ? Any ammonia readings ? Do they do it only after feedings ? Day afternoon or night or it doesn't matter ? Any pH fluctuations between dusk and dawn ? Is aquarium injected with c02 for heavily planted tank ?


----------



## tshep190 (Feb 14, 2008)

Was the tank cycled before introducing the fish ? Yes
Are these new purchases ? 2 months
Any ammonia readings ? In check
Do they do it only after feedings ? Yes
Day afternoon or night or it doesn't matter ? Afternoon mostly
Any pH fluctuations between dusk and dawn? No stays at 6.8
Is aquarium injected with c02 for heavily planted tank ? No c02, but it does have several plants


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

T-Shep its normal for them to do it after feedings.







Basically dislodging food particles from their gills


----------

